# SSOTM August 2016 Voting



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

*August 2016 SSOTM*​
*What is your favorite?*

The Eye of Tiger by Dedo45.06%Yaburah by Quercusber2227.85%Bumblebee bt Sharker1620.25%Funky by Hernan67.59%Stripes by Tony the slinger1316.46%Ultimate Ergo by MJ's Momma 1822.78%


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nomination thread http://slingshotforum.com/topic/53497-ssotm-nominations-august-2016/

The Eye of Tiger by Dedo

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/52801-eye-of-tiger/%5Battachment=117905:IMG_20160723_125633.jpg%5D%5Battachment=117913:IMG_20160723_072046.jpg%5D









Yaburah by Quercusber

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/52793-yaburah-natural-slingshot-in-holm-oak/#entry653017









Bumblebee by Sharker

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/53113-bumblebee/









Funky by Hernan

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/51777-1st-psf-and-2nd-whittle-ever-this-is-fun/









Stripes by Tony the slinger

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/53121-stripes/#entry657529









Ultimate Ergo by MJ's Momma 

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/52081-ultimate-ergo-design/?hl=%2Bultimate+%2Bergo









Voting will be open for a week...or so.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm not into the badges but I would wear this one on my profile with pride! :lol:


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Some sweet slings here. I'm a sucker for a nice finish, and there's one that stands out here, even though it isn't as technical.. great job guys, I can't wait to see next months.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Dang near had to flip a coin. Good Luck To All!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

One of those looks way more comfortable than the rest!!!


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

hate me as well but I do not think MJ "slingshot" should stay in the race ... it will be also nice and functional but it is not a slingshot

MJ is a great guy and a big slinger and I'm sure he understands what I mean


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Widget said:


> hate me as well but I do not think MJ "slingshot" should stay in the race ... it will be also nice and functional but it is not a slingshot
> MJ is a great guy and a big slinger and I'm sure he understands what I mean


Definitely no hate for you, my friend!
But, even if this wasn't about my "design" ( :lol: ) I would be against removing a nominee based on supposed unworthiness. I ran SSOTM for a couple of years and can recall several instances of guys not thinking that one slingshot or another was worthy of an award. They were made out of the wrong materials or they didn't take long enough to make or whatever. I would never tell another maker that they can't participate because their work doesn't meet the standards set by anyone else.
The community nominates and the community votes, that's how we decide what wins. Plywood slingshots, bark-on naturals, and now "super-stealth" designs are all welcome.
And, if anybody thinks it's not a slingshot, they're welcome to come to my range and try to outshoot me when I'm using it


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

My 2 cents before and ur 2 cents now... Nothing personal


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

All in all is this an interesting "voting of the month".



Rip


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

I think that Ultimate Ergo by MJ's Momma shouldn't be in the race.
MJ posted it in homemade slingshot as a joke.
JTslinger nominated it as a joke.
But the mod shouldn't accept it in race for several reasons.
1- because clearly it is a joke and is very respectless to people that have done hard work to make slingshot. I.E. a master like Quersucuber or Sharker, earn only silver or bronze badge cause few ***** people that vote a joke instead of a slingshot real work.
2- because that "slingshot" is called frameless but here we prize the homemade frames.
3- because that "slingshot" is a copy of Volp's "slingshot" without credit him, so the prize should be earn by Volp. (MJ called that "slingshot" "Volp-Style frameless on SSC Forum)
4- because that "slingshot" is called Ultimate Ergo by MJ's Momma and I don't think MJ's Momma is a SSF registered nickname.
5- Somebody could say me "take it easy, it is just a game". I don't think so and I'm sure all the mods and all the SS maker don't think so. SS makers desire to earn a SSOTM badge but this is a devalutation of that badge. It is not good for the forum.
6- Maybe some of my 5 previous points are silly points? Yes, maybe they are...at least enough silly like all this situation.
Situation that shouldn't be.
Sorry for my english, Hope you understand exactly what I mean.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I voted for MJ.

As a builder of frames I recognize the elegance of MJ shooting using only his hand. It is indeed a frame, as it is the support for which his bands attach to. I have no problem with it being nominated. As MJ stated in a very straightforward way, if you don's agree, don't vote for it.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

If MJ wins, I won't be voting again, not that anyone would care.

It makes previous winners and nominees look like a joke when they took it 100% serious.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

If you look under my avatar you will see I've gotten second and 1st in ssotm. If MJ wins It won't diminish the way I feel about those badges? Not sure why people are getting so judgmental about this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

peppermack said:


> Not sure why people are getting so judgmental about this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because we have here the possibility to judge who make the best slingshot this month and not which hand is sexier than another


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

brucered said:


> If MJ wins, I won't be voting again, not that anyone would care.


Me too!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

There is somebody who think to be gorgeous!
Why in all the topics on the forum, the picture that appear on the title of the topic in the subforum menu, always is the first picture of the topic, but for this topic that picture is the last? (Before there was the first but now somebody change it with the picture of the incriminated "slingshot").
This behavior is very shameful!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Next time lets put all our hand pictures in forum


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Imperial said:


>


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: !



Rip


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> There is somebody who think to be gorgeous!
> Why in all the topics on the forum, the picture that appear on the title of the topic in the subforum menu, always is the first picture of the topic, but for this topic that picture is the last? (Before there was the first but now somebody change it with the picture of the incriminated "slingshot").
> This behavior is very shameful!


I fixed it. We used to have special icons that we used so that no slingshot was favored but they have disappeared, so I added the one you see now.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I have mixed feelings on this one, but one thing I can say for certain.....

You put all those babies on the table for a "give away" and I'd bet I know which one will be the last one chosen.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

As a previous winner, I have no objections to MJ "frameless" inclusion in this contest. I does not diminish in any way how I feel about winning.

It appears to me that their are a few slingshots in this contest that are either copies or have been influenced heavily by pre-existing frames. So to point that out about MJ's is a bit one sided.

I voted for the frameless slingshot as its novelty and cheeky nature appeales to me.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Sharker said:


> Next time lets put all our hand pictures in forum


Time to shave my knuckles and clip my nails.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

I have always voted for weird stuff. Just go back through my voting history and you will see this is the case. Honestly, it is so rare that we see something different and unique any more, at least not something that can actually be used as a slingshot.

Most importantly, slingshots are something I do as a hobby and bring me joy. If something makes me laugh or drool on my keyboard, it will usually get my vote. It has been a while since I saw something that made me drool on my keyboard and I do not mean this in a disrespectful way. When you see endless fine craftsmanship it is very hard to find something that stands out so far above the rest that it makes you drool on your keyboard. Your expectations have been set to high. But, when I saw that MJ's hand was entered, I laughed so hard I could not sit up straight. Like You'llShootYourEyeOut put it, it was cheeky and appealed to my humorous side.

No matter the outcome here, I sincerely thank Mj for the entry and JTSlinger for the nomination of this entry because it has been a while since I laughed so hard, especially with regard to slingshots.

As a side note, I have witnessed that MJ is an exceptional shot with his "frame" which makes it all that more impressive.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I think this is will add to the continued down fall of the SOTM contest, This makes a joke out of the SOTM contest and is disrespectful to all previous winners. As a joke I find it very distasteful. I used to really enjoy SOTM not so much anymore. It was lots of fun in the past.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I see SSOTM as voting on a FRAME. A hand is not a frame and not a slingshot, it's a hand. Yes it can be used to shoot when banded up with rubber, but it is not a slingshot.

It wasn't even an original idea.

Next month, I'll be sure to enter my right foot. I won't enter "My Left Foot" as that wouldn't be original enough.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I always saw this as Slingshot of the month. What is worthy of that title? Or is it simply the best build of the month, or frame of the month? If the argument is "There is no frame, therefor its not a slingshot" then can we say the entries without bands are also, not slingshots? Perhaps the verbiage of this contest needs updating.

The skill demonstrated with the ultimate ergo in videos has clearly illustrated the hard work and effort that went in to the ultimate ergo. A shot slingshot is more worthy of a SSOTM badge than a fancy paperweight is.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

brucered said:


> I see SSOTM as voting on a FRAME. A hand is not a frame and not a slingshot, it's a hand. Yes it can be used to shoot when banded up with rubber, but it is not a slingshot.
> It wasn't even an original idea.
> Next month, I'll be sure to enter my right foot. I won't enter "My Left Foot" as that wouldn't be original enough.


I'm not sure what's prompting the "it's not an original idea" smack. Point out to me one original idea from any slingshot posted this year.
I'm very much looking forward to your shooting video! :wave:


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Most frames these days are not an original idea, they are copies or interpretations of other ideas that others have already had. Generally speaking there.

BTW brucered, Jörg already used his foot as a slingshot.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

NaturalFork said:


> If the argument is "There is no frame, therefor its not a slingshot" then can we say the entries without bands are also, not slingshots? Perhaps the verbiage of this contest needs updating.


I never understood why the beautiful frames we see posted are rarely banded up either...but maybe that's just me.



M.J said:


> I'm not sure what's prompting the "it's not an original idea" smack.


Did you make the frame? If the answer is no, I don't think it should be accepted after the joke nomination.

At this point it's obvious the entry is not being removed and will likely win. We have two opposing sides to the argument or debate and I've given my thoughts on it. So unless I'm challenged or quoted on something in the thread, I won't add my two cents any longer.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I submit to you that removing a nominated "frame" is more disrespectful to the idea of SSOTM than allowing a questionable "frame" to participate. This is a contest predominately run by the collective members. Members nominate and members vote.

Brucered, I'd like to see a video of you shooting your frameless foot!! Just think of the Superfly draw on that!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I think in all fairness and to the overall good of the forum this issue should be put to a vote . As it stands at the present moment 30 people voted for slingshots and 14 for the hand . Seems to me the slingshots side would win the vote ??? All votes aren't in yet .

An online SHOOTING contest of the frameless vs the frame could be very interesting and solve which is more accurate claims .

It's really a simple issue .

Put it to the vote and host the SHOOTING contest .


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I vote for all ideas henceforth cleared by a committee before being allowed on the forum!
Slingshots: such serious business :lol:


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

In the last hour ther were 294 members on the sight. Only 44 have bothered to vote. Perhaps in all fairness we shouldn't have this contest at all. I mean the difference between voters and non-voters is considerably greater than the differance between frameless and frame voters.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

^^^^ what he said

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

What YSYEO said.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Enough already. It's a quirky contest this month, so what. No need for ultimatums or moderate to severe sphincter contractions. Next month will be different, and the next month, and ...*


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

It's worth noting that MJ did a ton of thinking, designing, and experimenting to create a slingshot out of his hand.

Wood comes from trees. MJ's hand came from his momma. Both require a great deal of ingenuity and hard work to transform into a slingshot. I believe the heart of the entry, all humor aside, is legitimate and worth appreciating.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah! A SS maker burns his brain to project new shapes, spends lot of time and money to buy materials and tools...but the final solution is simplier!!!
How stupid I am!!!
Thanks for this nomination, the "Ultimate Ergo" illuminated me!

The solution for a perfect slingshot was "just in my hands" and I didn't know... Please MJ can you share the template?


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Happy holidays to all :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

This is an humiliation to who put his energy, time, money and labor to make an artisanal work.
It is miserable that you don't understand it.
Your behavior contributes to ruin this contest and this forum and the worse thing is that this is generated by a mod.
But no need to argue, no more.
We say:
It is useless to wash the head of the donkey, you just lose time, water and soap.

Happy holidays


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

...paves the way for the introduction of my stick shooter. Hide the women and kids.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> ...paves the way for the introduction of my stick shooter. Hide the women and kids.


Tweak that pouch!! :lol:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

It is too bad there isn't some sort of poll you could take in order to vote for the slingshot you feel should win .... oh wait ..


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Then there's the "Ergo Pocket Shot." Let that image sink in... 

Ya gotta make this right MJ, c'mon now-


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Whatever. I laughed that it was nominated, But I voted straight up for the slingshot I liked most.

If artists made their own submissions, then I might care. but MJ has never proclaimed himself as a master craftsman, and I sincerely doubt he's been chasing this award. if his left hand wins over the Qman or the other frames (yeah I said it), perhaps we should all step up our game next month...


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Also, usually when we take pics of slingshots, the frames are for customers, trades, and gifts. probably 70% of ssotm catties were shipped before they were nominated. That's why you never see bands on them. it would be silly to band up 'em up just for pics, if you have no intention of actually shooting 'em.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Sharker said:


> Next time lets put all our hand pictures in forum


 youre all gonna lose.. i have michael jacksons diamond glove.. beat that lol no pun intended but kinda.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

For what its worth.. i thought the hand was a joke.. like haha.. its his hand. Which makes sense. And imo.. i thought this was a frame or whatever you wanna call it .. monthly contest. It would seem weird if mj won. I know im no one. But it just seems unfair. But on the other hand. It can make way for a new way to vote or make an entry. If it needs to have bands or show functiion.. than maybe the slingshot you make should be accompanied by a video showing its practicality. Hope thats the way you use the words. But yea. Im glad to know weird is good. Im gonna try to make something weird. ????


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

slingshotnew said:


> Please MJ can you share the template?


I got ya fam,


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm gonna have to stick up for MJ here, he didn't nominate himself !


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

With all this crying I thought I logged on to a daycare center. This is supposed to be for fun. Is someone losing money on this deal ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Guys. Just get creative. Thats all.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Cjw said:


> With all this crying I thought I logged on to a daycare center. This is supposed to be for fun. Is someone losing money on this deal ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not directly... 
Why the hell must I buy a slingshot made by Jim Harris or master Q or canopener or simple shot or A+ ... when I can thx my parents that gave me 2 hands and two feet that I can use as a slingshot !?
Or maybe I can use others hands for free.. Put gloves on and change my outfit every five minutes...

Bro ... It's not a money problem... It's a respect problem... Respect to all of them that afford time and money to let grow this passion and show to all of us how talented someone can be...

Think about!!!

This saying I'm out of discussion...

Who wanna understand... Do it... The rest... Continue to "play"


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

During the month of July there were roughly 75 entries in the Homemades section. At most 45 might have qualified for nomination. I do not mean any disrespect when I say this but out of that 45, at best, about 3 would have been nominated in months/years past.

Here's the deal folks, you want to see this vote thread improve, then you will need to attract some of the top flight builders back. Look back through the Homemades section and you will realize some of those builders have not submitted in over a year. Instead of arguing and chucking insults, has anyone bothered to figure out why so many of these builders have stopped submitting entries? As honorary pie stated, perhaps in jest but there is a nugget of truth to it, the game needs to be stepped up. I remember the days of scrolling through 20+ entries trying to decide which would get my vote.

As the votes continue to roll in, you will note that the winning entry has shifted. Still, as You'llShootYourEyeOut stated, a mighty poor showing of voters given the number of folks that have visited this website during the voting time-frame to date, even when this thread is at the top of the most active list given all the comments.

Now, one final comment. Pult421 hit on an important item, perhaps one of the qualifications to be nominated for SSOTM is proof that the slingshot can be shot. There have been some winners in the past where, no matter how I turn the entry around in my head, I am unable to determine how the thing is to be banded. I have also wondered if some would even hold up to a normal bandset when pulled.

Anyway, just my two cents.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Widget said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > With all this crying I thought I logged on to a daycare center. This is supposed to be for fun. Is someone losing money on this deal ?
> ...


 If your going to lose possible sales from someone wrapping bands around their fingers than the problem is with your slingshots. If people like your designs they will vote for it. If not they won't period.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Excuse me Cjw, did you understand what Widget said?
He wrote:


Widget said:


> Bro ... It's not a money problem... It's a respect problem... Respect to all of them that afford time and money to let grow this passion and show to all of us how talented someone can be...
> Think about!!!
> This saying I'm out of discussion...
> Who wanna understand... Do it... The rest... Continue to "play"


And yo replied:


Cjw said:


> If your going to lose possible sales from someone wrapping bands around their fingers than the problem is with your slingshots. If people like your designs they will vote for it. If not they won't period.


Clearly you didn't understand or you didn't want to understand.
So, as Widget said, continue to play...


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

My final word on the matter


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Excuse me Cjw, did you understand what Widget said?
> He wrote:
> 
> 
> ...


 And if you don't understand , if someone nominates a bent coat hanger with rubber bands on it and it wins over your design who's got the problem? This is why very few vote for SSOTM anymore. Because there's always someone complaining that somethings not fair. It's like 16 year old girls fighting over a boy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

I finally see passion in thread


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

This is what I would have nominated for SSOTM.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Cjw said:


> This is what I would have nominated for SSOTM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So why didn't you? Is it because this builder no longer bothers to visit or post such in this forum? You cannot nominate something that isn't there. Once again, back to what I said before, where have all the top builders gone and why are they not posting here any more?

I suspect everyone got complacent and stopped praising the top builders in a manner worthy of their work. Eventually they got tired of it and left.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

bigdh2000 said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I would have nominated for SSOTM.
> ...


 You got it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Cjw said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


"Round and round
What comes around goes around..."

At least we speak about the same thing with different prospective but hoping in the same results... Have back Masters in slingshot making and less "jokes"


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I joined this forum in 2010 and started making slingshots right away, it took me until this year to get my first top three finish and I thoroughly enjoyed it when I did! I will also continue to be honored by any possible future wins regardless of this months outcome. I've had past nominations that I truly thought were the best of the bunch not even crack the top three, I didn't whine about it, its a vote! If there is a recurring theme of "joke" slingshots winning then maybe it needs to be addressed, until then...take a deep breath and go punch some holes in a can or make some sawdust!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah, i have build nearly 3 years now, and i see the progress , for me this crafting hobby is very relaxing thing to do.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Imperial said:


> slingshotnew said:
> 
> 
> > Please MJ can you share the template?
> ...


Thanks !!
is the original hand ? It is 1: 1 scale for printing ? Just back from holiday I think I make a laminate !
You believe this target with a variable diameter is relevant and original? According to the distance it is easy to change the diameter !


----------



## semelis (Aug 17, 2016)

I think you should change the name of the contest from Slingshot to Frame ( of the month ).

Just to avoid confusion and have someone nominating a slingshot without a solid frame.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Voting will close on Sunday.


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

Perhaps there should be a true definition of what a slingshot is and what it should do. 3 major components of a slingshot are frame, bands, and pouch. Is an un-banded frame a slingshot? You will not go plink without bands!!! Does it matter what the frame material is as long as it is able to project a rock, steel, etc? What sort of ammo is being shot? Do the frame and bands require a pouch? http://slingshotforum.com/topic/53050-red-hornet-ttfott/

"I never understood why the beautiful frames we see posted are rarely banded up either...but maybe that's just me.

brucered - page 2

"I have also wondered if some would even hold up to a normal bandset when pulled."

bigdh2000 - page 3

Something to think about. Although undeniably beautiful designs and I'm sure functional builds by Quercusber, Sharker, and Tony the slinger. MJ's Momma is more functional in the current state.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

I believe it was said by someone else, but as for mine, it was being sent to it's new owner, Oneproudmeximan, so that he could put his preferred bands on it and I believe he posted a video showing it banded up.


----------

